# Autohomes Motorhome Mk III (1989 Ford Transit 190 Mk III)



## RobKeeble (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is our pride and joy Brian on the shores of Loch Lomond on a glorious sunny day.
This is just after collecting him from the Welder in Alexandria.







He was actually built by Ci Autohomes Ltd in Poole, Dorset 1989.  Elddis bought out the company around 1989,
 so he uniquely had Elddis stickers applied at the time even though he isn't Elddis built.






This is me siting inside for our very first lunch in him.






And this is my better half, Val with her beloved elephants, and a very appropriate tee shirt for this club.






The kitchen area with brand new kettle.






Val just loves purple ...






...and elephants.






Eeeek - wildlife everywhere.






This is my corner.  Can you see why?






Nice 'n' cosy with the door curtain drawn.






Hope you enjoyed the photos.
Rob


----------



## Tbear (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Rob,
May it stay your pride and joy for many years to come.
Richard


----------



## cooljules (Sep 10, 2011)

well its old and ugly and i guess pretty slow but i like it, has charachter and not quite the norm.  dont like the star trek ship thing, but thats cos i totally hate star trek lol.

its nice and i wouldnt mind it.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 10, 2011)

Rob....I think its great I love it, I love seeing individual styles and something with character. 

Give me the older ones anyday


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 10, 2011)

cooljules said:


> dont like the star trek ship thing, but thats cos i totally hate star trek lol.


Sorry, does not compute.
My mobile ringtone is Worf saying "Captain, incoming message".


----------



## Fugg (Sep 10, 2011)

cooljules said:


> well its old and ugly and i guess pretty slow but i like it, has charachter and not quite the norm.  dont like the star trek ship thing, but thats cos i totally hate star trek lol.
> 
> its nice and i wouldnt mind it.


 

here im not a fan of coachbuilts just because they look cumbersome but I think that van looks incredibly tidy and well looked after considering its what 22 or 23 years old. 

nice van sir.


----------

